# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  جواب حیاتیه

## KingMehdi79

سلام کسی میدونه کسی که پرستاری رفسنجان با کسی که پرستاری یزد قبول شده میتونه جا به جا کنن دو دانشگاه هم تیپن

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
درصورتی که دانشگاه سطح دانشگاه ها در یک حد باشن و با تراز و رتبه امکان قبولی توی اون دانشگاه هم داشته باشی ، میتوانی بعداز یک ترم یا دو ترم ، انتقالی بگیری
البته میتوانی هم سایت سنجش پیام بدی یا زنگ بزنی شاید قبل از ثبت نام تونستن کاری کنن

----------


## INFERNAL

آره آدمه جایگزین داشته باشی میشه،تا جایی که من میدونم تیپم مهم نی

----------

